# MUT LADIES!! (& Gents) HELP! Need Advice!!



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2008)

oh I am just so angry, I don't know what to do!

as you may know, skank faced ex and I broke up ages ago, and I have a lot of his stuff that needs to be returned. One of those items was a Nintendo Wii that we bought together. The deal we agreed to was that he would buy it off me - as in pay the remaining half. I've been trying to organise a time he can pick it up, along with his other stuff.

Then this morning he messaged me and said that his brother was keeping HIS wii at their dad's house and that he didn't want it, as he could use his brothers.

Essentially he was giving it to me for free but I couldn't help but think, wait a minute, we originally bought this for you, I hardly ever use it, and I don't WANT it. It reminds me of him.

I messaged him back and said so, politely - basically that it wasn't fair to go back on the original deal since I had wanted to money for my trip etc etc.

He messaged back saying he wasn't changing his mind just to make me happy and that he'd been pushed into the decision yadayada, and basically it degenerated to several messages in which he called me a money grabbing *****, that he'd put more money into the relationship etc etc.

I was shocked and hurt at this turn of events to be honest, we've had quite a good post breakup relationship until this point. I said that it wasn't my fault if he'd snorted and drunk the money he was going to give me, which was perhaps rather nasty, but said i was a ***** only wanting money!!

I tried to call a couple of times to discuss things reasonably but he didn't answer - eventually he said he was in the car with friends and couldn't take the call.

So, I can see what happened - he's *****ing to his mates about how I'm getting free money for the wii etc etc and they were all, don't let her get away with that, blah blah blokey talk, and then he messaged me and told everyone what he'd said, what I'd said etc.

Now, if he really didnt have the money, or he discussed this reasonably with me, then I probably would have agreed to take the wii anyway, but his attitude was really nasty.

So, what I'm wondering is -

a. What to do with his stuff. I don't want to see him EVER AGAIN

b. we have a scanner we borrowed from his Auntie. I like her and I don't want her to be disadvantaged because her nephew is a ****wit.

c. how can I recoup the money on the wii? it's practically new, hardly used, and I really don't want to keep it!

Any suggestions? I'm so upset that he would suddenly show his nasty streak and be a complete ******* about this.






(sorry it's so long - rant over - for now! LOL)


----------



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

If he doesn't want to pay for half and take the wii...you can always sell it on ebay!


----------



## msmack (Jul 2, 2008)

Totally - sell the Wii. Give the scanner back to Auntie. Be done with that immature *******! If you have any remaining stuff of his, pack it. Tell him when to pick it up - if not, give it to the thrift store.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 2, 2008)

a. either give it all away, or sell it on ebay or a like site

b. give the scanner back since you like her. she doesn't deserve to lose out because of her **** of a nephew

c. SELL IT! NOW!!! Put it on ebay right now, or here. I would suggest ebay though.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with the others..

Give the scanner back to the Auntie.

Sell the wii on ebay or through the newspaper classifieds.

The rest of his items pack up and give him a certain time to pick them up ( I would leave the boxes on the doorstep) otherwise donate them to a thrift store.

You don't deserve this treatment from him.

I hope this helped. Hugs.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm also annoyed at his juvenile way of talking to me. I should just send him an email with the ebay listing in it - he could BUY his stuff back off me, the jerk!

I'm concerned about ebay - I don't think I will get as much as I would have if he'd stuck to his side of the bargain.

Also, I don't have access to his aunty - she lives pretty far away, like 400kms! so he would have to come and get it to send on to her. Seriously what an ******* to be so nasty all of a sudden


----------



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

If he was only paying for half, I think you'll be able to get more than that on ebay. Do you have any games to include?


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2008)

yes, I do.. and controller covers, the nun-chuk thingie majings...

It really hurt my feelings that he thinks of me that way. I know it shouldn't since he's an ex and a jerk etc etc... but i don't want anyone to think of me that way, even if he was being encouraged by his friends.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't be sad Rosie, he was probably just riled up at the moment.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm also annoyed at his juvenile way of talking to me. I should just send him an email with the ebay listing in it - he could BUY his stuff back off me, the jerk!
I'm concerned about ebay - I don't think I will get as much as I would have if he'd stuck to his side of the bargain.

Also, I don't have access to his aunty - she lives pretty far away, like 400kms! so he would have to come and get it to send on to her. Seriously what an ******* to be so nasty all of a sudden

I think you should send him the link with the wii listed, it shows that your serious and you don't mess around- and with his stuff...if it really means that much to him, I'm thinking he would have got it already...so maybe its a good idea to give it away/sell.


----------



## Darla (Jul 2, 2008)

i think the advice given is good. ahh the collective wisdom of MuT! (better than a 90 year old grandmother)

obviously its not about the money he's bitter about the relationship breakup although it sounds like he was primarily responsible. I sense you've moved on.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2008)

well he was fine until now. I'm guessing his friends were encouraging him... like guys do!

I thought we were doing well as friends but now I'm thinking, ugh, just want to offload his stuff and cut off all contact.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually wouldn't give him the link the auction, because that won't do anything but possibly incite another argument. However, I would let him know you are selling it.

As for his things, just let him know that if he doesn't pick it up within two weeks, you will donate it as it is taking up room.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2008)

well now he messaged me and said that he'll call at 5:30 and 'sort it out'!!

frankly if I answer at all I want to just say, You can collect your stuff next week, if it's not gone by friday i will donate it to charity, and I want nothing further to do with you. Please don't call again.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 2, 2008)

The trouble with many break ups is property, I hope he is reasonable and picks up his things. I would still sell the wii thingy and get what you can if he won't give you what he originally promised, some money back is better than nothing.


----------



## Zoey (Jul 2, 2008)

Aww Rosie, I am so sorry you have to go through this. I know your hurt now,cause you are still *recovering* from the breakup yourself and these things still get to you. I hope you sort it out so its best for YOU . Big hugs and hope the call goes ok!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 2, 2008)

Ugh, what an idiot to treat you like that, after all the time you both spent together, im glad you're not with him anymore, you deserve better Rosie.

I agree with all of the advice given above, i hope everything gets sorted out for you, and you never have to see him again.

*hugs*


----------



## speedy (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I'm sorry he's being such a jerk, you don't deserve it. I agree with what everyone else has said about the property.

If he's being like this, breaking off all contact is probably a good thing, you don't need a friend like that.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I'm so sorry you are going through this. He is a jerk!!

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually wouldn't give him the link the auction, because that won't do anything but possibly incite another argument. However, I would let him know you are selling it.
As for his things, just let him know that if he doesn't pick it up within two weeks, you will donate it as it is taking up room.

I agree completely!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2008)

Ugh, what a moron. I'm pretty sure he was just acting an idiot bc his friends were there but i agree with everyone here. I'd just get rid of everything and at least earn back what you paid for the wii, at least you'll get your portion. Though if it was me, i'd sell everything or donate what i couldn't sell and completely forget about him. If he was that mean to me, i wouldn't care at all what he thought afterwards


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 2, 2008)

It sounds like he was speaking out of anger/frustration (possibly incited by his friends), and probably didn't actually mean what he said.

I think it's fine to sell the Wii. Maybe you could contact the Aunt and see if maybe there will be a time when she's closer to you that you could return it to her (if he doesn't come pick it up)?

Good luck!


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Buy wii fit and work out with it! Umm...do you have like a craigslist over there, you can sell it and not worry about shipping or ebay fees. His other stuff box it up, leave it outside give him a deadline and if it's still there, trash it.


----------



## Geek (Jul 2, 2008)

We have the wii fit, it rocks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 2, 2008)

In case he doesn't want to meet you, can one of your friends or family members give him the aunt's scanner? I think it would be a mistake to keep it or throw it out.

Otherwise, make sure you have something in writing that he doesn't want the rest of the stuff.

I have to agree that even the best breakups fall into the ditch, when possessions have to be sorted.

Best of luck Rosie. Big hugs hun.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think you should've gotten so upset with the fact he changed his mind. Just sell it and like Ashley said, don't send a link letting him know. Just get it done with.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 2, 2008)

If you decide to sell it lemme know how much you want for it! My hubby and I have been dying to buy a wii for ages


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2008)

lol Kee, I think the shipping would be pretty outrageous...

Well he picked up the stuff. And I will be selling the wii. I'm still feeling uncomfortable about this whole thing though.. I just feel like there are unfinished strings and I don't like it. I wanted it wrapped up all neatly and I don't feel like it has been





it will be good to get away this weekend!

JMG, looking back I totally agree with you, I think it was just the way that he told me that really upset me, and him being so rude. I rethought it and I'm not happy with how it was handled


----------



## KatJ (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think you over-reacted at all. Obviously since he was around his friends the testosterone level was above what should be legal. But the fact that he had the balls to actually say those things to you, makes him a jerk. Don't feel bad just because he was having a bad day. I'm glad he got his stuff, I hope ya'll can just break it all off now.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mail the scanner certified to the aunt and sell the Wii. Good luck!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, skank exes acting up because of their skank friends. Those are the worst!

Feel better, Rosers. Go get some Starbucks before they close a location near ya.

Sell the Wii and enjoy your freeeeedom. Eventually, skank face will be calling you and appologizing and yadiyada because that's a skank's nature to do so.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2008)

Guys become mindless morons when they are with their friends, but that does not excuse the way he spoke to you or the names he called you, he doesn't even deserve for you to give him the time of day after that.

You have done nothing wrong, you haven't over reacted and you shouldn't feel bad about this at all. I agree with the others girls and think you should try and sell the Wii. The postage to send the scanner will probably be pricey, but it may just be worth it, it'd give you peace of mind and you won't have something that is keeping you "attached" to him.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well he picked up the stuff. Good, then you don't have to mess with it in any way! And I will be selling the wii. Good.I'm still feeling uncomfortable about this whole thing though.. I just feel like there are unfinished strings and I don't like it. Unfortunately that is the nature of real relationships. I wanted it wrapped up all neatly and I don't feel like it has been



Most of the time that doesn't happen. Only in the movies!
it will be good to get away this weekend! You will feel better in a few days, take two Fosters and call me in the morning





JMG, looking back I totally agree with you, I think it was just the way that he told me that really upset me, and him being so rude. I rethought it and I'm not happy with how it was handled





You will find someone better, perhaps even someone who has a girl bunny for Willum.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

About the scanner- ask the aunt when she will be in town next and ask if that would be an okay to return her scanner to her. Good luck, sorry about the nasty ex.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry Rosie that hes such an ass. You dont deserve this. No one does. I hope you can move on from this and find someone a lot better than him. You are smart, pretty, friendly and an awesome person so it wont be hard to find someone. I hope you are handling everything ok.


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 5, 2008)

Rosie, I'm sorry that the ex is being such a jerk to you. *hugs* You are beautiful and smart and deserve so much better.

I mistakenly thought my ex and I could be friends too but he treated me just as bad as when we were together, so I ignored him and he eventually went away.


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

Simple there is a magical thing called ebay

a) Drop off his clothes @ salvos

B) Drop the scanner @ his auntie's house

c) Sell the WII and the good stuff on ebay


----------



## lyss-ox (Jul 23, 2008)

hii there..

i know that you dont know me

and im pritty new to this site..

but i just wanted to say im sorry

for what your going though..

i know that its hard and i know what @$$***** guys can be

but if dont feel okay about selling the wii..

i can probably help you out.. i list things like that all the time

and i can probably sell it in a couple of weeks if you would like.

just pm if you would like the help.

and of course i would make new acounts so you would be able to access them as well..

well just get back to me


----------

